# Thick coat ?



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

When did your dog start getting his thick and/or long coat ? Thor is still young but he doesn't seem to have a real thick long coat. I don't see tail or butt feathers yet. Although his tail seems to be between phases as it's all scraggly and funky looking being semi long and semi short. It's adorable of course but I am wondering if he will just remain more of a short haired golden. I don't even know if there is such a thing but I do know I have seen thousands of golden photos and some seem to have loads of hair and some are more short. What is your experience with this ? Does your dog have a long wavy coat and if so, when did it come in? Thanks. Photos are always a plus, as I love golden photos  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My current golden has a much longer coat than my previous two did. Usually between the 1 - 1 1/2 year mark is when their full coat comes in. All my goldens had beautiful long tails, but the previous two had much shorter feathers on their legs and belly than Josie (current golden) does.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I wanted to show you the scruff tail and lack of butt feathers. 
Lol 

It sounds like your goldens have lovely coats. Glad to know it may be a while before it comes in. Either way my pup is beautiful so it doesn't matter to me. Just curious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I heard the coat comes in sometime around year 2. 

There is an adage that goldens get their bodies by year 1, coats by year 2, and brains by year 3.  

It also depends on the individual dog. Bear is still very thin coated, but I think that is just his genetics.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

How young is your pup? Here's pictures of Josie at 6 months, 9 months, and a year. You can see the difference in the length of her fur.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie's coat really started getting full at 2 yrs.
8 weeks








10 weeks








16? weeks








20 weeks (she was a VERY lanky dog! :/ Is this just her or is it normal?? Most Goldens I've seen at that age had some bulk to them. She was healthy according to the vet and I was feeding her the proper amounts of food, as far I know. If I remember right it was 3/4 cup twice a day??)








About 1 yr








1 1/2 yrs








2 years








NOW (she turns 3 in April)


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> How young is your pup? Here's pictures of Josie at 6 months, 9 months, and a year. You can see the difference in the length of her fur.


Oh yes Josie had way longer hair (6months) then Thor does now. He is 16 weeks so 4 months. She is beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

1995yope- that is EXACTLY how Thor looks. The short hair. Amazing how it got so long at two years like that. I guess also a part of me is sick of being asked if he is a lab lol. Not that there is anything at all wrong with a lab. They are great dogs and I would love one. But he isn't a lab lol. I want people to know he is a golden  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Shellbug said:


> Oh yes Josie had way longer hair (6months) then Thor does now. He is 16 weeks so 4 months. She is beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have a long ways to go before his feathers and tail grow out.  They go through a very lanky stage as "teenagers" around the 6 - 10 month stage. Josie's head was huge for her body at that point.  I called it her awkward teenage stage. Enjoy every moment. They grow way too fast, although I love Josie's age right now.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> You have a long ways to go before his feathers and tail grow out.  They go through a very lanky stage as "teenagers" around the 6 - 10 month stage. Josie's head was huge for her body at that point.  I called it her awkward teenage stage. Enjoy every moment. They grow way too fast, although I love Josie's age right now.


You are so right. I am already sad now fast he went from cuddling in the crook of my arm to laying on my entire body lol. I love all stages. Even the lanky goofy stage  we all went through it at some point lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Shellbug said:


> 1995yope- that is EXACTLY how Thor looks. The short hair. Amazing how it got so long at two years like that. I guess also a part of me is sick of being asked if he is a lab lol. Not that there is anything at all wrong with a lab. They are great dogs and I would love one. But he isn't a lab lol. I want people to know he is a golden
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, Dixie was called an Irish Setter numerous times down at the elementary school when I used to take her down there. Random people still ask me if she's an Irish Setter. I was walking her on the river walkway and heard a man tell his kid, "That's an Irish Setter." :doh: :roflmao:


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Shellbug said:


> You are so right. I am already sad now fast he went from cuddling in the crook of my arm to laying on my entire body lol. I love all stages. Even the lanky goofy stage  we all went through it at some point lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Josie's favorite thing to do on Saturday mornings is lay completely on top of me to wake me up. All 70 lbs of her.  I love it! My last golden, Emma, was my snuggle bug. She would lay next to me for hours as long as I was petting her. If I stopped, she would push her paw against me so I would start petting her again. Miss her so much, but love my Josie Mae, too.


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

We have a fairly short haired boy as far as Goldens go. He still sheds plenty though!! The pictures are over the course of his first year. Chester is now 15 months and has fairly thin "bloomers" or tail feathers as well as tail. The hair on his legs is quite short but he has quite the lion mane. I was concerned as to the lack of length but our vet assured us that there is a huge variety when it comes to golden coats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My first golden who was bred conformation didn't get his full coat until 3 years old. After that he looked like the lion king:

Wyatt was 2 when he got his full coat. Wyatt is a field golden.


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks like Thor has the very early stages of bum feathers! I never really thought about it before, but Rufus just seemed to get furrier the older that he got.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shellbug said:


> When did your dog start getting his thick and/or long coat ? Thor is still young but he doesn't seem to have a real thick long coat. I don't see tail or butt feathers yet. Although his tail seems to be between phases as it's all scraggly and funky looking being semi long and semi short. It's adorable of course but I am wondering if he will just remain more of a short haired golden. I don't even know if there is such a thing but I do know I have seen thousands of golden photos and some seem to have loads of hair and some are more short. What is your experience with this ? Does your dog have a long wavy coat and if so, when did it come in? Thanks. Photos are always a plus, as I love golden photos
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It all depends on genetics, environment, care, etc... lots of factors - but especially genetics. 

Generally they start sprouting coat in the first year.... that's a tuft of fur on the chest, shaggy puppy trousers, some leg feathering, and a fringe on the tail. 

That all starts to look better by 15-18 months.... 

That's boys.

English type breedings - from what I've seen, they don't seem to get as hairy. And/or they seem very slow maturing.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you know what kind of coats the parents had? That might be the best indicator of where he'll end up.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Do you know what kind of coats the parents had? That might be the best indicator of where he'll end up.


His momma had a short coat. It's not real fluffy. His daddy though is really fluffy and full 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It does come. It seems like it never will and you'll always have a monkey tailed "Golden" lab. Here is a progression for my girl Jinx who for a show dog has never been particularly gift in the coat area.

Okay one at a time since my iPad is being rude!

3.5 months LONG monkey tail no coat to speak of.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

7.5. Months still a little gangly. I was so proud of that tail fringe. Oh how I brushed it down to look like there was more!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

A few weeks over one year and I had a little lady.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

At twenty months. Her best coat to date. I of course entered her in a bunch of shows after taking this picture. Murphy's law was oh you spent money...poof shed all that coat!:doh: 
She is growing in nicely now what I am sure will be her full beautiful grown girl coat. I can already tell it is thicker than the coat pictured here.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

LJack said:


> 7.5. Months still a little gangly. I was so proud of that tail fringe. Oh how I brushed it down to look like there was more!


☺that makes me giggle to think of fluffing the tail to make it bigger. I love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I know how you feel my girl is 13 months old and although she has her tail and rear leg feathering she has no feathering on her front legs and the hair on her body is still short although I have seen it getting longer now. I was told by 1 breeder here that most goldens don't look there best till they are about 4 yrs and I have to say I kinda agree 3 goldens I handle did really good last year 1 even ended up winning best male his 1st cac, cacib and BIM at an international show the awards are in Sweden plus is breeder got best kennel award for goldens with him and 3 of his sisters.
he has never done so well and he just turned 4 before this happen. 
My own girl got 3rd best bitch r-cac r-cacib just after her 4th birthday as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wildkat80 said:


> View attachment 335602
> View attachment 335610
> View attachment 335618
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! I love the puppy picture of him "almost" sleeping on his bed.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Josie was 11 months old the first time I had her groomed. I should have known better, because I didn't like the person to begin with. She was an agility instructor/groomer and she was just a mean and awful person to people. She was okay with dogs. By the last week of the class, Josie and I were the only ones to show up because everyone else had dropped out because of the instructor. So, she offered to groom Josie at the end of the class. Not knowing any better, I said "sure". She had been very condescending to me throughout the six weeks. Basically, she knew more about my dog then I did, according to her. I only put up with her because I paid $75 for the six week class. I took the class for Josie and I to have fun with one another. It was anything but that because of the instructor. Anyway, she trimmed up Josie's paws and took out some mats then proceeded to cut her tail feathers off. I told her to stop immediately, but the damage had already been done. She said that is what a golden should look like, but I disagreed. Basically, she made Josie look like one of her yellow labs. I think she had issues with goldens. Needless to say, this person is no longer doing any training in our area. Last I knew, she was having to hold classes an hour away because of her reputation. My current groomer does a fantastic job with Josie's long coat and I'm so pleased with her. So worth the $45 dollar fee and tip.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket has always had a fairly thick coat, with feathering on his front legs from the time he was a puppy. I used to call him "gorilla arms". LOL! His tail started to fill out around 6 months, and was completely full and plume-like by a year. His chest hair/mane is still gaining some length now at 1.5 years old.

1.5 years old with longer chest hair and massive tail (first 2 photos):



















1 year old, showing off his nice full tail, little bit of chest and little bit of rear tail feathering or "pants":









7 months, tail showing some growth, but not nearly as full, chest thick but no length:









4 months old, with a skinny little tail, just starting to show a little feathering here and there:










Wow...looking back at these, he really had a growth spurt between 4 and 7 months!!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

Our Chupie who is now 9 months wnet through a phase at around 6-7 months where he had no feathering in his tail event hough he had long hairs, instead the hairs would just wrap around the tail. It looked so funny. Now at 9 months he is definitely getting feathering in his tail and a little bit of his mane.

This is a picture form about a month ago.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy just turned a year old a couple of weeks ago. His feathering and tail seem to be very full. His coat is thick, but it seems kind of clumpy to me right now. I can't wait until it gets longer to see how he will turn out.


----------

